
I Need Monitoring Software for Kids - KarlDarryl
My daughter hangs online all the time. I work nearly 24&#x2F;7 and can’t control her on a smartphone all the time. Could anyone please offer me any kind of monitoring software to prevent her from wasting time online and coming across unchildish websites?
======
DorothyS
Kids on the Internet is a major problem all parents face today. But don’t
worry, there’s always a solution. I have two daughters. They hang online all
day round too. Chatting, watching videos, posting videos, photos etc. I’ve
read a lot about how other parents handle that. Most of them use parental
control software. It allows monitoring kids’ activities and block some of
them. I’m using Pumpic app ([http://pumpic.com/](http://pumpic.com/)) and very
glad with how it works. It has everything I need to prevent my girls from
wasting time and if online spend it usefully. There are many useful features
in the app to see everything what’s going on kids’ mobile phone remotely. So
you will be able to control your girl from work or wherever you are. There are
many other similar apps (curbi, parent kit, txtwatcher etc.), but if choosing
one of them, you’d better read about them on their websites. Personally I’m
satisfied with Pumpic. Many friends of mine use it too and I didn’t hear them
complaining about it.

------
alexandrerond
> I need monitoring software for dads. My dad works all the time. He works
> nearly 24/7 so I hang out online all the time. Could anyone please offer me
> any kind of software to prevent him waste time working so much and spend
> some more time with me and my childish things?

------
SQL2219
check out open dns for your local wifi network.

